# Gà mía giống gà được ưa chuộng nuôi thịt hiện nay



## DonaNguyen

*Gà mía giống gà được ưa chuộng nuôi thịt hiện nay*

*Nguồn gốc của gà Mía*
Là giống gà mang xuất xứ duyên cớ ở Việt Nam thuộc phố Phùng Hưng, quận Tùng Thiện, Hà Tây. Nay thuộc phố các con phố lâm, thị xã Sơn Tây, Hà Nội. Gà Mía được biết đến như một đặc sản của Hà Nội sở hữu trong khoảng rất xa xưa. Gà vốn sở hữu tên gọi là gà mía vì được gắn liền có các địa danh xứ Đoài chợ mía, chùa Mía. ko chỉ tiêu dùng để cúng bái mà gà Mía là con vật không thể thiếu trong tục lễ cưới của người dân nơi đây.








*
Đặc điểm gà mía*

Gà Mía là 1 trong các giống gà hướng làm thịt mang kiểu dáng lớn và ngắn. các cơ ngực và đùi nở nang, rất ít mỡ, thịt gà thơm ngọt mặn mà. giết mổ gà rất săn chắc do những bước chạy mỗi ngày, gà sở hữu khả năng tự kiếm ăn rất nhiều năm kinh nghiệm, với sức đề kháng cao.









Gà sinh trưởng và phát triển rất nhanh nên thời gian thu hoạch được rút ngắn lại. Gà từ 4 tháng tuổi đã đạt được hai,3kg – 2,5 kg đối sở hữu gà trống, còn gà mái nặng khoảng 1,7 – 2kg. Gà trưởng thành trong khoảng 6 tháng tuổi con trống nặng trong khoảng 3,5kg – 5kg, gà mái nặng 3,5kg – 4kg. Được Nhận định gà giống gà sở hữu khối lượng nặng, mau lấy giết nên được nhiều người chọn nuôi.

*Màu sắc của gà Mía*
Gà mang màu lông với nét riêng so có các giống gà khác. Đối sở hữu gà trống thân gà mang màu đỏ sẫm, đuôi màu đen và lông cánh màu xanh cổ vịt. Đối có gà mái thân với màu vàng nhạt, cổ màu nâu, cánh và đuôi sở hữu xem lẫn màu đen. Gà Mía sở hữu đặc điểm số đông đều là mồng lá đứng thẳng, chân có 3 hàng vảy, hốc mắt sâu. Gà với tốc độ mọc lông chậm, gà trống từ 15 tuần tuổi lông mới mọc phủ đều toàn thân.

*Tuổi đẻ trứng của gà mía*
Là giống gà mang tuổi đẻ trứng khá muộn, gà mái tuổi từ 7 – 8 tháng mới bắt đầu đẻ trứng. trung bình 1 con gà mái đẻ trong khoảng 50 -55 trứng/ năm và với tỷ lệ ấp nởi là 83%. Gà với tỷ lệ nuôi sống rất cao, theo Báo cáo gà nuôi sống tới tuần tuổi thứ 8 là 98%. Là giống gà thích hợp nuôi thả vườn, thời kì đẻ trứng khá lâu nên gà Mía được nuôi chính yếu lấy làm thịt.
Xem trực tiếp đá gà campuchia

*Chất lượng thịt gà mía*
Là giống gà chuyên nuôi chăn thả, gà tự do chạy nhảy ngoài đột nhiên nên mỡ dưới da rất ít. giết thịt săn chắc thơm ngon, da vàng giòn và ngọt đậm đà, giết thịt bên trong của gà dai mềm màu trắng. Thị của gà mía đựng phổ thông vitamin như: B1, B1, A, E, C, sắt, photpho, Canxi và những axit amin khác. có hàm lượng protein cao tác động hăng hái tới bộ não cải thiện áp huyết. Theo nghiên cứu của y học giống gà này mang khả năng chữa băng huyết, ung nhọt, xích bạch đới. Gà Mía là thực phẩm bổ cho huyết khí và thận, là thực phẩm bình phục sức khỏe rẻ cho các người bệnh lâu ngày.
Xem thêm về thông tin gà mía click vào gamia


----------

